# text-decoration: line-through dicke einstellen



## hoctar (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo 
wie kann ich die dicke des Striches bei text-decoration: line-through einstellen.
Ich habe eine Schriftgröße von 28px, dementsprechend ist die Schrift recht groß, der Strich aber ganz dünn.


----------



## CPoly (27. Januar 2010)

Welche Schriftart und welchen Browser verwendest du? Normalerweise passt sich der Strich von selbst an.


----------



## hoctar (27. Januar 2010)

Schriftart ist auf Standard, Browser ist FF3


```
font-size: 24px;
        font-weight: bold;
        color: #c2c2c2;
        text-decoration: line-through;
```


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,


hoctar hat gesagt.:


> wie kann ich die dicke des Striches bei text-decoration: line-through einstellen.


Überhaupt nicht. Kein CSS. Kein JS.

mfg Maik


----------



## Lucidity (28. Januar 2010)

Tu doch in den Hintergrund also hinter den Text ein Hintergrundbild, das nur eine fette Linie ist.


----------



## Maik (29. Januar 2010)

Lucidity hat gesagt.:


> Tu doch in den Hintergrund also hinter den Text ein Hintergrundbild, das nur eine fette Linie ist.


Eine denkbare Möglichkeit, solange die Schrift- und Linienfarbe deckungsgleich sind, denn das Hintergrundbild wird ja von den Schriftzeichen im Vordergrund verdeckt, und bei zwei unterschiedlichen Farben wird die Linienführung dann sichtbar unterbrochen.

Einen Nachteil hat diese Methode so oder so, sobald vom User in seinem Browser der Schriftgrad skaliert wird, verharrt das Hintergrundbild in seiner Größe, und die ursprünglich aufeinander abgestimmten Proportionen von Linienstärke und Schriftgröße passen dann nicht mehr zueinander.

mfg Maik


----------

